# -



## jw (Sep 10, 2005)

-


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks Josh!

Good story - but the pictures aren't working (either in FF or IE)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome back, brother! Thank you for your good labors in the Lord.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome home. Sorry the place was so messy for you. We'll try to have it cleaned up by the time you come back. 

Seriously, thanks.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 11, 2005)

Who is that Arkansas Redneck Native..... Hmmmmm...


----------



## BrianBowman (Sep 11, 2005)

You "hicks" had entirely too much fun! Where was your puritan sobriety? ... and Baptists drinking beer served by a Presbyterian Minister (Owen would have vapor-locked, no?) 

Hey, great job guys. Your a credit to Christ's Kindgom!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 11, 2005)

Glad you are back; get to work! 

Kidding, were you blessed in you journey? We thank God for his provision as well as your safety.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 11, 2005)

That's what a blog should be. BTW, my blog is gone, I'll try again someday but I got tired of paying for it and not posting anything.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> That's what a blog should be. BTW, my blog is gone, I'll try again someday but I got tired of paying for it and not posting anything.



Paying for a blog? You're kidding me.

Mine is free!


----------

